# uncooked oats



## juggernaut2005 (Sep 28, 2005)

I just bought regular old fashioned oats and added it to my shake this morning uncooked.. it tasted kinda good and Im gonna stick to doing it!  Its ok to eat uncooked oats right?


----------



## Gordo (Sep 28, 2005)

quick cooking or regular....yup...no prob. 
In fact run them throw the blender, food processor or coffee grinder and they are even better in your shake 

Steel cut would be hard to digest raw.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 28, 2005)

I eat them raw all the time, I hate them cooked.  I wouldnt blend them all the time, it changes the GI I think.


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Sep 28, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I eat them raw all the time, I hate them cooked.  I wouldnt blend them all the time, it changes the GI I think.



How does blending oats change its GI?  I don't see why it should  can anyone verify


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 28, 2005)

Cause they are now more processed and have more surface area,  Making it easier to digest


----------



## PreMier (Sep 28, 2005)

Exactly.  Its the same reason that you buy rolled or old fashioned oats, instead of the instant ones.


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Sep 28, 2005)

hmm.. I guess i aint blending them with the shake then..


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 28, 2005)

I wouldn't worry about it,  unless of course you are training for a show.  Don't beat yourself up over the simple things.  The main things is Cals in vs Cals out.

Heck of alot better then many cereals available


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Sep 28, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> I wouldn't worry about it,  unless of course you are training for a show.  Don't beat yourself up over the simple things.  The main things is Cals in vs Cals out.
> 
> Heck of alot better then many cereals available



true..  I started making my shakes and its awesome 
20 grms oats, 1 pack of metrx mrp and two tbps of peanut butter 

PS: how do u measure your peanut butter to best accuracy?  container says 2 Tbsps is a serving but didnt clarify if its a heaping tbsp or regular tbsp..


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 28, 2005)

Again Don't worry about the small things.  Take a Tbsp and use it to where you think a Tbsp portion would be. You are on the right path.  Keep at it.  

Healthy food choices and Cals in vs Cals out is all you need to worry about


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Sep 28, 2005)

Firstly, the GI of the oats is going to make very little difference when you combine them with the MRP and the PB. So don't worry about it.

Now, for this:


> PS: how do u measure your peanut butter to best accuracy?  container says 2 Tbsps is a serving but didnt clarify if its a heaping tbsp or regular tbsp..


 1 tbs of PB is a flat measuring tbs (15ml in size). You could also measure 3 small tsp as well (3 tsp = 1 tbs). 

It is not a lot of PB.  

If you are worried then get yourself a little set of scales - 1 tbs = 16g.


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Sep 28, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Firstly, the GI of the oats is going to make very little difference when you combine them with the MRP and the PB. So don't worry about it.
> 
> Now, for this:
> 1 tbs of PB is a flat measuring tbs (15ml in size). You could also measure 3 small tsp as well (3 tsp = 1 tbs).
> ...



thanks for the info  I always feel im over scooping..lol!


----------



## Pylon (Sep 28, 2005)

Ground up oats are also a great binder for ground turkey or chicken or as a thickener for sauces.  Good for lots of stuff!


----------



## Dante (Sep 28, 2005)

i dont know if i could live without my rocky road/raw oat/pb. shake..


----------



## zapedy (Sep 28, 2005)

i tried pb the other day and i almost gagged do u guys actualy like it or force that shit down?


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Sep 28, 2005)

zapedy said:
			
		

> i tried pb the other day and i almost gagged do u guys actualy like it or force that shit down?


lol are u serious? I can eat a whole jar of PB


----------



## zapedy (Sep 28, 2005)

eeeeeewwww ur lucky thats heavy duty calories ur packin down there lol, it was all salty and mitty cant believe u can eat it.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Sep 28, 2005)

zapedy said:
			
		

> i tried pb the other day and i almost gagged do u guys actualy like it or force that shit down?


I love it, but if you don't like it, don't eat it!


----------



## KentDog (Sep 28, 2005)

I look forward to eating my natural peanut butter! I use Smucker's brand, but have tried Parker's Farm brand which is terrible tasting in comparison. I also go overboard every once in a while with the peanut butter since, as Emma said, 1 tablespoon is not a lot. I once at a whole jar in one sitting as a snack (it wasn't planned). I do not recommend this .


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Sep 28, 2005)

KentDog said:
			
		

> . I also go overboard every once in a while with the peanut butter since, as Emma said, 1 tablespoon is not a lot. I once at a whole jar in one sitting as a snack (it wasn't planned). I do not recommend this .


Neither do I!


----------



## Gordo (Sep 29, 2005)

> I once at a whole jar in one sitting as a snack (it wasn't planned). I do not recommend this .


  Whoa! That's impressive....in the 10 gazillion calorie sort of way  

Now that's a great cheat....that'd be a little hard on the ol' gut I imagine


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Sep 29, 2005)

zapedy said:
			
		

> eeeeeewwww ur lucky thats heavy duty calories ur packin down there lol, it was all salty and mitty cant believe u can eat it.



yeah 2 tbps is 190calories but they got no salt added PB and its nice and bland tasting!  I wanan try some almond butter tho, I hear its healthier but I cant find it anywhere


----------



## Gordo (Sep 29, 2005)

juggernaut2005 said:
			
		

> yeah 2 tbps is 190calories but they got no salt added PB and its nice and bland tasting!  I wanan try some almond butter tho, I hear its healthier but I cant find it anywhere



Blender or food processor (food processor give the best result)..

Buy raw almonds from the bulk bin.
Preheat the oven to 400. 
Cook the almonds for ~10 - 15 mins
Let them cool a bit....throw them in the blender and grind until it's butter. The longer you grind them the creamier it gets. Good stuff. Easy to make.

Same process for any type of nut butter you want to make.


----------



## ReelBigFish (Sep 29, 2005)

juggernaut2005 said:
			
		

> yeah 2 tbps is 190calories but they got no salt added PB and its nice and bland tasting! I wanan try some almond butter tho, I hear its healthier but I cant find it anywhere


what kind of natty pb is that? I've never seen any natty pb w/ less than 200cals per 2 tbls. it's usually 210.


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Sep 29, 2005)

ReelBigFish said:
			
		

> what kind of natty pb is that? I've never seen any natty pb w/ less than 200cals per 2 tbls. it's usually 210.



stop and shop brand  one serving is 190 calories..2 tbsps.. Ill double check when I get home..


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Sep 29, 2005)

Gordo said:
			
		

> Blender or food processor (food processor give the best result)..
> 
> Buy raw almonds from the bulk bin.
> Preheat the oven to 400.
> ...



peanut butter has butter in it.. its not just peanuts


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 29, 2005)

juggernaut2005 said:
			
		

> peanut butter has butter in it.. its not just peanuts




are you Joking?

Natural PB is Peanuts and that is about it.  Maybe some salt


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Sep 29, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> are you Joking?
> 
> Natural PB is Peanuts and that is about it.  Maybe some salt



dammit.. lol!  I always thought it was peanuts and butter to hold the peanuts togehter.. hmm.. so if you grind oats you get oatnut butter.. hmm peanuts + oats = peanutty oat butter..  Be hard to track the nutrients tho... men wtf am I speding almost 4bucks on butter when I can but bottles of unsalted nuts (get your mind out the gutter..lol) and make my own chit


----------



## Gordo (Sep 29, 2005)

juggernaut2005 said:
			
		

> peanut butter has butter in it.. its not just peanuts



Nope it's just peanuts....blending it is what releases the oils. I don't know why it got the name "butter" attached. I guess it's because you "Cream it" to a butter-like consistency  

Which is why the natural stuff needs refridgeration, otherwise the oil will go rancid (and why you need to keep stirring it back in). Jif and the like has sugar, salt, and hydrogenated oils etc added...to keep the oil from separating and sweeten it up (which to me after having natty butters is just gross  ).

Try it,   just don't overcook the nuts (insert dirty joke here). It's really good stuff. Clean up is a bit of a pain in the arse though.    

In under 15 or so minutes you'll have a jar of the good stuf


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Sep 29, 2005)

Peanut butter is, if it is natural, just peanuts.

If you buy the supermarket kind it will have salt,sugar (icing sugar actually) and vegetable oil added to it in order to sweeten and bind the product so it does not seperate at room temperature.

I actually make my own walnut butter every week - very easy. You just use a blender/food processor or even a coffee grinder and grind the nuts for a few minutes (it takes a few minutes for the oils to be released so you have to be patient).

If you want to make an 'oatie pb' then just add a known quantity of oats to a known quantity of peanuts and you could easily know the macros.

And if you wanted to add oats:
1 cup oats (80g)
2 cups dry roasted peanuts (290g)

TOTALS = 370g
2020 cals, 117g carbs, 82g protein, 150g fat, 32g fibre

So you then just seperate this into how many serves you want. eg: You would get 20 servings of 19.5g which would each have:
101 cals, 5.85g carbs, 4.1g protein, 7.5g fat 1.6g fibre

You could do it with anything. eg: for high fibre, high protein pb just add
0.5 cups psyllium
2 cups dry roasted peanuts 
0.5 cups whey

of for oaty, fruit and nut butter add:
2 cups dry roasted pb
0.5 cups dried fruit
1 cup oats

etc etc...


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Sep 29, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Peanut butter is, if it is natural, just peanuts.
> 
> If you buy the supermarket kind it will have salt,sugar (icing sugar actually) and vegetable oil added to it in order to sweeten and bind the product so it does not seperate at room temperature.
> 
> ...



Im gonna try walnut butter tonight lol no wonder the store PB taste soo good..lol! all that oil.. yuck1 but then again my cholesterol is only 169    But Im making my walnut butter tonight Im gonna stick to walnuts only so I have an idea how much im having /serving.. might add 10-20grms of oats (75 calories) jsut to make it crunchy!  

thanks guys..  

Im gonna toss that jar of PB when I get home!!!


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Sep 29, 2005)

Whats the best/healthiest nut? (I dont care about taste)
Peanuts? walnuts or Almonds?  or Pecans?


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 29, 2005)

Walnuts


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Sep 29, 2005)

juggernaut2005 said:
			
		

> Whats the best/healthiest nut? (I dont care about taste)
> Peanuts? walnuts or Almonds?  or Pecans?


Peanuts are not a nut, they are a legume. They have more mono-unsaturated fats than traditional nuts, but are also higher in saturated fats and carbs. Protein content is pretty good too.

Walnuts are your best nut source of omega-3 fats and have a higher fat content in general (~17-18g per oz). They are also a great source of fibre and have a lower carb and protein content.

Almonds are a good source of calcium and vit E, they are lower in total fat (~14-15g per oz). Not too bad for protein either.

Pecans are very high in fat (21g per oz) and this is mostly mono-unsaturated fat... but they do have a small amount of omega-3 fats. They have little carbs and not very much in terms of protein either.


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Sep 29, 2005)

ok i bought walnuts, got home blended them for 30mins and they didnt get the buttery consistency.. am I doing something wrong?  I bought the roasted walnuts


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Sep 29, 2005)

juggernaut2005 said:
			
		

> ok i bought walnuts, got home blended them for 30mins and they didnt get the buttery consistency.. am I doing something wrong?  I bought the roasted walnuts


I use raw walnuts.... I don't know if this would make a difference...

But what type of blender are you using? I use something like this thing here or this here.

I use ~150g at a time and just put the whole lot into the little blender container and then just turn it on high. 

Maybe the blender you are using is too big and so you can not get the nuts to grind finely enough to release the oil?


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Sep 29, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I use raw walnuts.... I don't know if this would make a difference...
> 
> But what type of blender are you using? I use something like this thing here or this here.
> 
> ...



that might be the problem.. i added some water and its kinda buttery now.. itll have to do for now till i find another blender;p  tastest yummyish tho


----------



## ReelBigFish (Sep 29, 2005)

i'm not an expert but roasting nuts makes the oils come out I believe, so they have may less oil in them compared to unroasted ones.


----------



## Gordo (Sep 30, 2005)

> i'm not an expert but roasting nuts makes the oils come out I believe, so they have may less oil in them compared to unroasted ones.



That's a theory ....I guess he could add 1/2 to 1 TB of olive oil to get them going. I do up 500g at a time (~2 cups) but you need a solid motor to grind those up. The hand blender should work if you do up say 1 cup (250ml). 30 mins though? they should have buttered in about 10.


I buy unroasted from the bulk bin. Roast them lightly for 5 or so mins at 400F to help release the oil and then process. Works like a charm.


----------



## CancerNV (Sep 30, 2005)

I cant beleive no one has mentioned this yet...

Your going to get mad gas.


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Sep 30, 2005)

CancerNV said:
			
		

> I cant beleive no one has mentioned this yet...
> 
> Your going to get mad gas.



lol yes I have a severe case of mud butt now


----------



## JiveTurkey (Oct 1, 2005)

When I was a kid I took a hand full of peanuts and a handfull of butter(yes, I said a handfull, of butter) and popped it into my mouth and started chewing. I thought... Peanut....Butter..... It didn't work, or tast to good.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 1, 2005)

JiveTurkey said:
			
		

> When I was a kid I took a hand full of peanuts and a handfull of butter(yes, I said a handfull, of butter) and popped it into my mouth and started chewing. I thought... Peanut....Butter..... It didn't work, or tast to good.


----------



## Pylon (Oct 2, 2005)

juggernaut2005 said:
			
		

> yeah 2 tbps is 190calories but they got no salt added PB and its nice and bland tasting! I wanan try some almond butter tho, I hear its healthier but I cant find it anywhere


 If you are still looking to buy the stuff, try your local organic grocer.  There's a chain called Whole Foods that actually have grinding machines in the aisle so you can get it super fresh.  They usually have peanut, almond and casher butter on demand.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 2, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> If you are still looking to buy the stuff, try your local organic grocer.  There's a chain called Whole Foods that actually have grinding machines in the aisle so you can get it super fresh.  They usually have peanut, almond and casher butter on demand.



Yup, that's where I get mine.  Another chain is Trader Joe's.  They are pretty good, but Whole Foods markets are typically bigger with more selection.  If all else fails, the Internet is your friend.


----------

